# Wife said something .. it feels like the final straw



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

Background: I've been married to my wife for 25 years. I'm 50 and she's 52.

I went on a trip with my wife to accompany her on a conference. I took some time off with the idea that we'd have a nice time, change of scenery, and some sex in a nice hotel. It was her idea.

Sex has been lacking, but that's because, according to her .. well, I'll spare the excuses. They're nothing new or groundbreaking. 

In the end, we had quicky sex at 3:30 AM because she couldn't sleep. That was it. I was a little pissed off, but I'm used to that crap by now. But that wasn't the last straw. 

We were discussing some dotcom millionaires and I don't know how it came up .. but she said "I should have married one of them". It stung a little, but it wasn't til the next day that it really pissed me off. 

I know this sounds trite, but it's been like this alot. ****ty comments like this from her. I really think that for the first time, I really want to leave her for good.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you have children?


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> Do you have children?


Yeah, one in college and the other is a senior in high school.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

So caring for them is no a big factor.

Is the senior in high school capable of accepting the shock of you getting divorced?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Kids gone out of your lives, and now you have time to see how far you've drifted apart. You're not unique. 

What would you want to move forward? A marriage or to move on?


----------



## Catfish1986 (Oct 26, 2013)

Chill for a while! I'm your age. I've heard that stuff and so have my friends. Its the regret part of the Change of Life your wife is going through. I just say back, sure but the Millionaire has a 30 yr old Beauty Queen on his arm.

Seriously, start looking at the Menopause issues. Is your wife on Hormones? Has she had her levels checked? It can make a HUGE difference in her outlook and sex drive. 

Keep the faith. Your wife is still all there, she just needs a little help.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr_Right said:


> Background: I've been married to my wife for 25 years. I'm 50 and she's 52.
> 
> I went on a trip with my wife to accompany her on a conference. I took some time off with the idea that we'd have a nice time, change of scenery, and some sex in a nice hotel. It was her idea.
> 
> ...


Be ready with a good come back next time. Something like, "Then I could of ended up with loving wife."


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

or you could come back with "you could have married them but they would be on their trophy wife by now...i know babd...shame on me


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like the two of you have lots of festering resentments. What have you done to try to work things out? 

C


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

You owe it to her to explain why first. Always a (slim) chance that she values the marriage enough to try to change.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

So shut down these hurtful comments by a simple statement.

"That was uncalled for and do not let that happen again."

And mean it. 

If it continues, leave the room. Don't allow yourself to be dragged down to her level.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Mr Right
I'm sorry, that was really awful for her to say (except in some situations as a joke).

I know one of those dot-com millionaires. He retired, but insists that his wife still work to pay "her part" of the bills. He "doesn't mind" the house being sloppy, so she does all the housework in order to avoid living in a pigsty. He has decided its OK to have multiple girlfriends (defining himself as poly), she is too loyal to leave. 

If only your wife realized how unimportant wealth is to happiness.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Leave her. If this is one of many comments like that? Might be completely off base, but would an affair be that unlikely for someone so unhappy and unsatisfied with their mate?

Just seems like a perfect candidate for the "I realized that I havent been happy with you for a long time now" talk.

Could be the straw that broke the camels back for me too. Not good enough for you? Go find someone who is.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

She is probably not aware that she said something that hurt you. Sometimes you have to look at her intention. Do you think she is trying to hurt you for some reason? 

She may be feeling unattractive now because of age. I think it's wrong to retaliate by making her feel disposable. Sounds like there are other issues and you may have reached the point of no return. Before you leave, try to work out how you both got to this point and work on never letting this or your next relationship get to that point again.


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

Catherine602 said:


> She is probably not aware that she said something that hurt you. Sometimes you have to look at her intension. Do you think she is trying to hurt you for some reason?
> 
> She may be feeling unattractive now because of age. I think it's wrong to retaliate by making her feel disposable. Sounds like there are other issues and you may have reached the point of no return. Before you leave, try to work out how you both got to this point and work on never letting this or your next relationship get to that point again.


She's aware maybe or maybe she's not. I don't think she cared. I saw it as plain disrespect. Much of that is probably my fault. 

I do alot for her. When I look back at all I do and have done for her, especially compared to what she does for me .. I probably seem like a doormat to her. That's on me. But that doesn't change the fact that I think I deserve better than to be treated this way. 

And no, she doesn't feel unattractive. She's looks fine. She should .. she owns a pilates studio - a longtime dream of hers. It brings in mediocre money, but who cares? She loves it and she loves the work she does there. I work there on Saturdays to help out with paperwork and clients given that this is one of the busiest days. 

As an aside, it's not like we're poor by any stretch. I make very good money .. well above average income. We live in a great lakeside home on a cul-de-sac, the kids went to private schools, we drive nice cars, we go on ski vacations and trips to Europe. But between the rich clients she has in her studio and some of the parents from the kids' school, we must seem poor to her by comparison. Some of them are yatch crusing multi-milliionaires and all that.

I think I've suffered with a spotty sex life with her along with a nice helping of bad moods, outbursts, and demands for too long. I was able to deal with it in the past better because I liked staying with the kids and I was able to hold out false hope that there was still time for improvement. But now, at my age - I see no hope for change. This is as good as it's going to ever be.

But if after all that crap all she can think to say is to express regret for not having married a billionaire, then I really think I've got nothing left to put into this marriage. It's not like it's the first time she slings these comments to me. She does it in such a way that she then denies that she meant it as a criticism. "So and so went to Bora Bora - ha like we will ever be able to afford that" or "I should be one of these hopusewives that doesn't have to work" (she doesn't have to either).


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Any chance she's had or is having an affair? I only ask because... well, you're *here*.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Your last post is so full of gloom. 

Why would you give up on anything changing in your life and consign yourself to live this way? It doesn't have to be this way. 

Here's a hint. If you don't change nothing will change.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Any time I hear about women acting like that, I wonder how on Earth I ended up with my ex. An entitled personality torques me off like no other. Sorry you are here.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr_Right said:


> She's aware maybe or maybe she's not. I don't think she cared. I saw it as plain disrespect. Much of that is probably my fault.
> 
> I do alot for her. When I look back at all I do and have done for her, especially compared to what she does for me .. I probably seem like a doormat to her. That's on me. But that doesn't change the fact that I think I deserve better than to be treated this way.
> 
> ...



Well...here you are wishing you had a better sex life...NOW...on the eve of menopause. Huh.

Well, spilt milk.

You are obviously a disappointment to her. Whether she has realistic expectations or not, obviously she has a lackadaisical commitment to you.

Quick joke:

Bill Clinton and Hillary were cruising around her home town and they stopped for gas. She looked at the gas station attendant and remarked to Bill 'I used to date that guy back in the day.'

Bill smirks at her and said 'Just think you could be married to him instead of me and be taking care of a gas stations attendant.'

She looked him in the eye and said 'No...if I had married him, HE would be President of the United States.'

**

So...what does SHE bring to the table, except a crappy studio and what she seems to think is a gold plated vajay jay?

I can tell you this much. If your Saturdays did not just clear up for golf or movies, you are a fool. If your efforts are not appreciated, take them elsewhere.

And if she asks, tell her you are studying dotcoms.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Instead of silently fuming over her remarks, call her on them. If she thinks a millionaire would tolerate that garbage, she has another 'think' coming. Of course, she can always try to wrangle herself one and see how far a 52 year old gets.


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

JCD said:


> ..
> I can tell you this much. If your Saturdays did not just clear up for golf or movies, you are a fool. If your efforts are not appreciated, take them elsewhere..


That is the plan. Actually I just want to leave ..


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Any chance she's had or is having an affair? I only ask because... well, you're *here*.


There's always that chance. I see no signs of it, but then again who ever does?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Catherine602 has a good point - is it possible she thought it was a joke or something and was too clueless / insensitive to realize that in combination with other issues, it would be hurtful?

Just trying to understand if it was intentional disrespect, or cluelessness. 




Catherine602 said:


> She is probably not aware that she said something that hurt you. Sometimes you have to look at her intension. Do you think she is trying to hurt you for some reason?
> 
> She may be feeling unattractive now because of age. I think it's wrong to retaliate by making her feel disposable. Sounds like there are other issues and you may have reached the point of no return. Before you leave, try to work out how you both got to this point and work on never letting this or your next relationship get to that point again.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think in your position I would just lay it out to her. Say that was a ****ty comment for all the years you have been by her side and it hurt. If anything comes out of her mouth other than a sincere I'm sorry...yeah that would probably be it for me. I can't imagine much else hurtful to say. But you do need to first understand was this a direct insult or something to she offhandedly said without really thinking. Be clear before you make a rest of your life decision.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OP:

don't just think about leaving, and don't just tell her you're unhappy and thinking of divorce. actually start preparing to leave...then if she still loves you she'll want to talk about it. If not then just go right out the door when things are in place. her issues with menopause, if there are any, are no excuse whatsoever.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr_Right said:


> That is the plan. Actually I just want to leave ..


That might be premature.

I have a wife who suffered from 'foot in mouth' syndrome for a large portion of our marriage (and I have occasional bouts too. The stuff is like malaria, you never get rid of it)


Says stupid hurtful stuff regularly. 

BUT...she is a good hearted person in general and she started thinking before she speaks.

So I would emotionally distance myself from this woman, Google 'The Healing Heart, The 180' and see if that changes anything.

Could be you are already emotionally disconnected too.

And who knows what stupid stuff you've said over the years.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Mr_Right said:


> That is the plan. Actually I just want to leave ..


You went with your wife to a conference of hers and you didn't get any and this is the straw that tips your desire to leave. Your relationship has toxic communication, your needs aren't being met but neither are hers. You've invested 25 years in the marriage and it's going sour. I can understand why you want to leave. In fact when it was happening to me I wanted to leave as well. When I was in your shoes i decided to give it one last try to improve the marriage. For me it paid off and our marriage recovered.

If you have any doubts about leaving I recommend you take nuclearnightmare's advice and work on yourself. In addition to that try to figure out what what needs she has that are not being met. Then try to meet one of her significant needs. Keep in mind that she is 50+ and may be thinking about what she can never have but wanted. That's normal. She may be taking it out on you and that's not right. But if she really cared for you ever and she finds validating support and satisfaction from your marriage then that longing for things that cant be will probably pass. 

So if you go this extra distance and she doesn't react positively then as nuclearnightmare said you will know your answer. You can then leave knowing you gave it your last best effort.

I did those thing several years ago and it turned around my marriage. I reengaged with hobbies abandoned. I spent time improving and working on my self. I tackled the toxic communication. I discovered a basic need of hers that was not being me and worked to meet it. When I started this sex was refused often. She just wasn't attracted to me anymore. After I improved myself, I became attractive to her again and the sex returned with a frequency of about 2-4 times per week.

Ironically, we have been married 25 years and she is two years older than me. I'm 52. Two weeks ago I went with my wife to a conference. The conference was for work and she was busy and we saw each other only at breakfast and the evenings. We only had sex once they entire week. Much less than our normal amount. But it was not because the marriage sucked but she was stressed and working. So even though my marriage is in a good place now I experienced something similar to your experience at the conference. You might be reading too much into it. Take a look at the bigger picture and try to solve the bigger issues first before giving up on 25 years of your life.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

She made a rude comment. And if you don't like it you need to let her know. Because if you don't she will continue to do them.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr_Right said:


> We were discussing some dotcom millionaires and I don't know how it came up .. but she said "I should have married one of them". It stung a little, but it wasn't til the next day that it really pissed me off.


 You should have answered "the fact that you think that way, is why that was never an option."


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

*s*

Yeah you do try to minimize the issue. She would do the same. I guess now I'm a crybaby who "didn't get any". 

I tried to improve things for _*years*_ .. and nothing worked. That this is the last straw means that this has been going on for a long time. I've now given up hope for any change on her part. If she had needs I stil lhaven't fulfilled, then she could have told me - I would have listened. As for me, I feel now that I've let myself get duped by false hopes for too long. I don't want to be posting this when I'm 60.

I have a need now. A need to GTFO of the house.



meson said:


> You went with your wife to a conference of hers and you didn't get any and this is the straw that tips your desire to leave. Your relationship has toxic communication, your needs aren't being met but neither are hers. You've invested 25 years in the marriage and it's going sour. I can understand why you want to leave. In fact when it was happening to me I wanted to leave as well. When I was in your shoes i decided to give it one last try to improve the marriage. For me it paid off and our marriage recovered.
> 
> If you have any doubts about leaving I recommend you take nuclearnightmare's advice and work on yourself. In addition to that try to figure out what what needs she has that are not being met. Then try to meet one of her significant needs. Keep in mind that she is 50+ and may be thinking about what she can never have but wanted. That's normal. She may be taking it out on you and that's not right. But if she really cared for you ever and she finds validating support and satisfaction from your marriage then that longing for things that cant be will probably pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you read the 180?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

*Re: s*



Mr_Right said:


> Yeah you do try to minimize the issue. She would do the same. I guess now I'm a crybaby who "didn't get any".
> 
> I tried to improve things for _*years*_ .. and nothing worked. That this is the last straw means that this has been going on for a long time. I've now given up hope for any change on her part. If she had needs I stil lhaven't fulfilled, then she could have told me - I would have listened. As for me, I feel now that I've let myself get duped by false hopes for too long. I don't want to be posting this when I'm 60.
> 
> I have a need now. A need to GTFO of the house.


I can see how this could grate on you after many years.
I think the 180 may be just the thing for you.

If it doesnt work for the relationshsip, you will be much more appealing to Mrs Right #2...jes sayin.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

That was a really mean thing for your wife to say, especially considering that it sounds like she has enjoyed much more financial security and privileges than most people do. I guess some people always want more no matter how much they have and can't stop themselves from comparing their wealth to other people's. By doing so, she's taking for granted all that she does have.

I'd be tempted to tell her that you certainly won't stand in her way from marrying a dot com millionaire now, and that you'd be happy to grant a divorce any time. And then ask if that's what she wants. Might as well get the truth out on the table since you already feel you have nothing left to lose here.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

norajane said:


> That was a really mean thing for your wife to say, especially considering that it sounds like she has enjoyed much more financial security and privileges than most people do. I guess some people always want more no matter how much they have and can't stop themselves from comparing their wealth to other people's. By doing so, she's taking for granted all that she does have.
> 
> I'd be tempted to tell her that you certainly won't stand in her way from marrying a dot com millionaire now, and that you'd be happy to grant a divorce any time. And then ask if that's what she wants. Might as well get the truth out on the table since you already feel you have nothing left to lose here.


I would hide as much of your capital as you can before you challenge her.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

So you're angry. You know where that gets you? Right where you are! 

BTW... Who are you angry with? Her? She wasn't in this marriage alone. This didn't happen without your participation. 

Use what you need... 180 List

I personally think you need a lot more... NMMNG

Best in your new life. I hope it's not like Yogi said, "It's deja-vu, all over again."


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you tried to talk to her since or tell her how you feel? 

Is this something your interested on doing or just considering just filing for D?


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

*Re: s*



SamuraiJack said:


> I can see how this could grate on you after many years.
> I think the 180 may be just the thing for you.
> 
> If it doesnt work for the relationshsip, you will be much more appealing to Mrs Right #2...jes sayin.



OK but I always think that separating from the spouse - temporarily at least - is the easiest way to implement something like the 180. Or does the definition of the 180 or its main objective presuppose one is still living with the difficult spouse?? honest question....


----------



## Mr_Right (Nov 18, 2014)

It's to early to pull a full 180, but some of the principles are good to use now. I love the second link. Thanks for that!



anchorwatch said:


> So you're angry. You know where that gets you? Right where you are!
> 
> BTW... Who are you angry with? Her? She wasn't in this marriage alone. This didn't happen without your participation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm like you Mr. Right I think my marriage is as good as its going to get. My husband can say nasty hurtful things to me. He did just a couple of days ago. One I may have deserved but the other I didn't. Unlike you though because of it I have no desire to have sex with him. With every negative comment I care a little less about him. I know him well he will not change. So whatever your getting from her it will continue if you can't work it out. That is if she's willing. One person can't change anything.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Right, 

I don't advocate ending your marriage to get a fulfilling life. I advocate changing the behaviors that got you here. I advocate going out and getting the life you wanted, not waiting around for someone to give it you to. It's "You" that's always been responsible for your happiness, it was never her. If she wants to go along with you, fine. If she doesn't so be it. 

Best


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr_Right said:


> It's to early to pull a full 180, but some of the principles are good to use now. I love the second link. Thanks for that!


Too early?


So...just out of curiosity...how many MORE years are you going to waste before you do something?

Doing the 180 is premature but divorcing her ass isn't?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

*Re: s*



Mr_Right said:


> Yeah you do try to minimize the issue. She would do the same. I guess now I'm a crybaby who "didn't get any".


Your statement here goes to my point that you are not communicating effectively. And what you say when you say something is toxic. This only compounds the problem. 



Mr_Right said:


> I tried to improve things for _*years*_ .. and nothing worked. That this is the last straw means that this has been going on for a long time. I've now given up hope for any change on her part. If she had needs I stil lhaven't fulfilled, then she could have told me - I would have listened. As for me, I feel now that I've let myself get duped by false hopes for too long. I don't want to be posting this when I'm 60.
> 
> I have a need now. A need to GTFO of the house.


I don't believe your ready for GTFO otherwise why would you be posting the thread. The whole bit about improving yourself is in part the 180. Read up on it. I was in your position years ago and a 180 mixed with reinforcing positive communication is what saved my marriage. 

Thebes comments are spot on. Every sniping comment and miscommunication drives the wedge of unattractiveness further and cause more resentment with your wife. I don't think this is a case of your being a doormat so using the NMMNG tactics of being a d1ck will only serve to separate you further apart.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you mad at her for your passive acceptance of the situation?

Is it too humiliating to face the truth so you are just quitting?

If you were talking to a friend what would you council him to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Doesn't it suck to not have a snappy comeback at the ready when a spouse says something crappy like yours did?

Someone commented that you ought to stop working at her pilates studio on Saturdays.

I agree. You're giving away your time to her expensive hobby.

Does she ever go work at your job to make it "easier" on you?

Nope.

And further, don't let her belittle you with her passive aggressive verbal drivel.


and still further, consider ending this marriage and plan accordingly.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr_Right said:


> She's aware maybe or maybe she's not. I don't think she cared. I saw it as plain disrespect. Much of that is probably my fault.
> 
> I do alot for her. When I look back at all I do and have done for her, especially compared to what she does for me .. I probably seem like a doormat to her. That's on me. But that doesn't change the fact that I think I deserve better than to be treated this way.


Well, there you go. Women lose respect for doormats. You stop being a man and turn into some 'thing' that makes her life easier. 

Have you read NMMNG and MMSLP? 

Step one for you.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to wonder what got her to this point. I didn't use to make nasty remarks to my husband at all. Bent over backwards for him but after years of his smart mouth I've learned to do the same.

Not that I'm saying someone can't go off without any help but there is usually a deep seated resentment about something.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

When my wife laments about marrying one of our high earning neighbors with the 8,000-10,000 sq ft houses (we have a modest 6,000 sq ft home by comparison ) I remind her that she will actually need to act like a normal human being with them... And the conversation ends.

If she's not happy she's not happy. Use it as an opportunity to find what makes her happy then act upon it. 

In my wife's case she wishes I made more money. Apparently six figures is not enough. She also makes very close to what I make. 

You can't win with such discussions. Either find what causes them or stop responding.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is a description of a book you need now, whether for this marriage or your next. (it is not a sex guide)

http://www.amazon.com/Married-Man-L...62264226&sr=1-1&keywords=married+man+sex+life


*The author of the innovative sex and marriage blog "Married Man Sex Life" brings together his edgy and brilliant advice in a single volume primer delivering the motherload of substance. The Married Man Sex Life Primer 2011 cherry picks the best ideas of books like "The Mystery Method," "No More Mr. Nice Guy," and the volatile online world of the Pickup Artist a.k.a. "Game" community and merges them with a solid grounding in evolutionary psychology, sociology, biology and behavior modification. The result is a simple, effective plan for men to create sexually exciting marriages for themselves and their wives.

The opening covers the underlying ancient "hard-wired" biological and modern social reasons women find men attractive. Athol pulls no punches here and the sexual motivations of women are laid bare. Though rather than framing women as sexually devious and seeking to advantage themselves over men, he explains how their sexual behavior is entirely rational in nature and once understood as such, it becomes very useful information. 

The second part of the book takes the framework developed in the first part and offers a wealth of tools to put it to practical use. The most important tool is The Male Action Plan, which charges the husband with the task of becoming a better, sexier man and thereby leveraging his increased attractiveness for a better sex life with his wife. As Athol says, "whoever is the most attractive in the relationship is in charge."

The third part of the book is a treasure trove of playful sexy and romantic moves women will find charming and engaging. It's clear that Athol could have a harem of young ladies, but here he displays an endless variety of playful instigation to continually charm just one. The final section is a catchall of serious topics on what not to do, how to choose a wife, the current state of marriage law and a crushingly simple approach to dealing with being cheated on. 

(Want a better man? Leave it where he can find it.)*


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

john117 said:


> When my wife laments about marrying one of our high earning neighbors with the 8,000-10,000 sq ft houses (we have a modest 6,000 sq ft home by comparison ) I remind her that she will actually need to act like a normal human being with them... And the conversation ends.
> 
> If she's not happy she's not happy. Use it as an opportunity to find what makes her happy then act upon it.
> 
> ...


John:

didn't realize your wife could be that mean. sorry to hear that.

its much better for a wife to say more or less "i'm not happy and here's why....' than to - essentially - strike at their husbands masculinity. To me when a wife says something like that to her husband he should never take it as anything but a huge insult. his comeback should always be a stinging one IMO. (one might argue that yours is) 
I suppose actions are always better than mere words, but if one's only present option is words then, well....i say make your words count in the same way hers did. same goes for the OP IMO


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

John,

Have you ever thought to talking about how good some neighbors have it in the bedroom? I don't know what authority you could base it on but if you could do it in some sly way and your wife would fall silent. You could give her arm a kind squeeze and smile at her as if you had it good. Would she respond by intitating?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have told her... That's when she stops talking. But even better, two different immediate neighbors did divorce over sex. One cheated with his secretary and lost the house and kids but seemed ok with it and the other where the Marlboro man looking husband cheated on his stunning M1LF of a wife with the live in nanny from Latvia who looked nothing like the hot co-ed type... Very ugly divorce. 

Fact is, the majority of our neighbors are SAHM and executive dad and you better believe that most of the SAHM's bust their tail to stay relevant sexually... I know a lot of then from the PTO and it's a struggle to stay relevant...


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

That's interesting John. So The women recognize that a sexually frustrated spouse is threat to leave. 

I'm not sure if that's better or worse than a spouse who just straight up desires her husband and wants to have sex with him.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm around a lot of professional athletes through my H's work, and it's a sight to behold, the way the woman are around them. They know what it takes, you're right.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

BostonBruins32 said:


> That's interesting John. So The women recognize that a sexually frustrated spouse is threat to leave.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's better or worse than a spouse who just straight up desires her husband and wants to have sex with him.



Not necessarily frustrated the way TAM goes but bored. 

I'm sure they desire their husbands but you can't discount the risks associated with losing a seriously nice lifestyle by not taking care of themselves or not putting out...

It's quite funny when moms "compete" with their teenage daughters . My wife has been known to shop at Delia's or H&M and my girls have been known to borrow mom's stuff...


----------

